# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Mund te jene Plisa/Qeleshe ne keto foto autentike?

## GL_Branch

cfare mendoni?

PATROCLES and ACHILES


Odysseus.


???

----------


## GL_Branch

edhe keto jane ilire:

----------


## alibaba

Helenët kanë qenë ilirë. Këta të sotmit janë aziatikë.

Mjafton të mësoni pak për Digenis Akritas apo këngët akritike, që tregojnë luftërat e bizantinëve kundër arabëve, dhe shihet se ku kanë jetuar këta që po e quajnë veten grekë, dhe se çfarë fare kanë qenë.

----------


## GL_Branch

???



???

----------


## GL_Branch

i lus moderatoret ta zhvendosin kete teme te Arkeologjia shqiptare se pa dashje e kam postuar ne kete rubrike.

----------


## D@mian

Tema zhvendoset tek Arkeologjia!

----------


## bela70

Shum interesant,në shiqim të par duken tamam si plisa,po hec e "angllatisju" ketyre historianve e arkeologve se jan tamam si plisat qe i bajn shqiptarët?!

----------


## Zëu_s

> Shum interesant,në shiqim të par duken tamam si plisa,po hec e "angllatisju" ketyre historianve e arkeologve se jan tamam si plisat qe i bajn shqiptarët?!


Jo Alko nuk jan tamam si Plisa Shqiptar, por jan Plisa Shqiptar, sikur ata  bartesit e atyre lloj kapelave qe kan qene dhe jan Shqiptar. Siç u shpreh shum mire  edhe alibaba, Helenet apo "Greket e vjeter" kan qene Ilir jugor, ndoshta kan patur nje kultur dhe gjuhe pak me ndryshe ose pak me te zhvilluar se Iliret verior, ama ata kan qene Ilir, padyshim.

----------


## Zëu_s

> Helenët kanë qenë ilirë. Këta të sotmit janë aziatikë.
> 
> Mjafton të mësoni pak për *Digenis Akritas* apo këngët akritike, që tregojnë luftërat e bizantinëve kundër arabëve, dhe shihet se ku kanë jetuar këta që po e quajnë veten grekë, dhe se çfarë fare kanë qenë.


Nuk po muj me e gjet ne gjermanisht, se anglisht nuk po m'ban edhe q'aq shum pune. A mundesh me ndihmue pak ?

----------


## *Anxhi*

Mua me duken si qeleshe shqiptare kto qe jane paraqitur ketu ne keto foto.

----------


## Kreksi

Ne kohen e Bronzit pra 1500 deri 1000  nje pjes  e fiseve ilire u shperngulen ne itali

----------


## alibaba

> Nuk po muj me e gjet ne gjermanisht, se anglisht nuk po m'ban edhe q'aq shum pune. A mundesh me ndihmue pak ?


Sa për fillim provo këtu:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akriten

Për herë tjetër besoj që gjen edhe faqe tjera.

----------


## land

> cfare mendoni?
> 
> PATROCLES and ACHILES
> 
> 
> Odysseus.
> 
> 
> ???


wow sa bukur,si kisha pare kurre me pare keto foto!!Yll iks-i me qeleshe shqiptare.

chiaramonti??mah chi lo sa?ka dhe aty ca qeleshe dhe jo vetem

----------


## Trojan_Dodoneus

*A19  SG#0671 Bruttium, Lokroi Epizephyrioi, possibly from the time of Pyrrhus. AE 20. 300-268 BC. First part of 3rd Cent BC. Conjoined busts of the Dioskouroi right wearing pilei - Zeus enthroned holding patera nd Sceptre, cornucopiae behind, LOKRWN.  SNG Cop 1895. HN Italy 2399. Sear 671. 4.9g.*


ja dhe nga Epiri , Sic shikohet edhe Zeusi eshte i paraqitur me Plis

----------


## Trojan_Dodoneus

*
POSEIDONI*

----------


## D@mian

Romanet quanin kesulen e rrumbullaket te burrave "pileus". Ndoshta fjala "plis" eshte e lidhur me "pileus".

Ne vecanti, pileus-i i rrumbullaket i bardhe quhej _pileus libertatis_=_kesula e lirise_ (πίλεον λευκόν, Diod. Sic. Exc. Leg. 22 p625, ed. Wess.; Plaut. Amphit. I.1.306; Persius, V.82).

Nje pileus libertatis paraqitet ne monedhen romane  e shtypur nga Brutus, pas vrasjes se Cezarit (e ka sjelle GL Branch).



Per me shume ketu

----------


## land

por plisat jane me te vjeter se romanet,ka sa te duash artifakte

----------


## Darius

> wow sa bukur,si kisha pare kurre me pare keto foto!!Yll iks-i me qeleshe shqiptare.
> 
> chiaramonti??mah chi lo sa?ka dhe aty ca qeleshe dhe jo vetem


Perkthimi klasik i Odiseas ne shqip (sme kujtohet viti apo perkthyesi) shoqerohej me shume foto piktura ku ne pjesen me te madhe Odisea paraqitej me plis ne koke.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Trojan_Dodoneus

Ja Edhe *Hefesti* qe shume here eshte i paraqitur me Plis mbi Koke.....

----------


## Trojan_Dodoneus

Besoj se Ky Pileus Pro Romak , Ska Lidhje me Kapelen(plisin) Frigjjan apo Thrakas qe ngjan me 
kapelen qe veshin Smurfs :P

me shume http://www.apparelsearch.com/Definitions/Headwear_Hats/phrygian_cap_hat.htm



Por sidoqofte nuk mund te jemi te sigurte nqs Ky plis qe sot perdoret nga Shqiptaret Etnik , mund ta ket prejardhjen nga Sistemi Romak , domethene qe Nje njeri qe 
Ka te veshur Plisin e Bardh (i lire) te dallohet nga dikush qe mund te jete Skllav..

----------

